# Best Aftermarket Leather Straps for the Cartier Tank



## zigg-e (Nov 4, 2020)

I have the Tank Must Solarbeat on order. So, now it’s time to strap shop! This model, like the new Large Quartz Tank Must, has 19mm lug width.
*For those of you who own a Tank, what are your favorite straps?*
I’m specifically looking for ones with quick-release spring bars. I’ve done a lot of research on straps in the past few months. Here is my short list so far: 


Molequin Whisky Grained Calf
Camille Fournet Black Matte Alligator
Camille Fournet Dark Gold Ostrich
Delugs Denim Babele


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

I really like the Saffiano straps so that would be my first choice.

The only thing i'd avoid is the overly slim straps where it looks weird when it gets to the spring bars and its thicker ont hat end, I am not quite sure how to put it into words but I circled what I am talking about but I think Im just gon call it he spring bar bulge.

Maybe its just be but it just kind of bugs me.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

zigg-e said:


> I have the Tank Must Solarbeat on order. So, now it’s time to strap shop! This model, like the new Large Quartz Tank Must, has 19mm lug width.
> *For those of you who own a Tank, what are your favorite straps?*
> I’m specifically looking for ones with quick-release spring bars. I’ve done a lot of research on straps in the past few months. Here is my short list so far:
> 
> ...


Ordered from an AD or elsewhere?


----------



## zigg-e (Nov 4, 2020)

cykrops said:


> Ordered from an AD or elsewhere?


Primarily looking for third-party, non-Cartier strap options. More style options and likely less expensive.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

zigg-e said:


> Primarily looking for third-party, non-Cartier strap options. More style options and likely less expensive.


Sorry I meant the watch itself! Where did you order it from? Thanks!


----------



## zigg-e (Nov 4, 2020)

cykrops said:


> Sorry I meant the watch itself! Where did you order it from? Thanks!


I called Cartier a couple of times in the last several weeks to see if they had info on the release date of the solarbeat. The most recent time I called the representative offered to put my name/email/phone on a list of people who were interested. Within a couple of days the representative reached back out and said they could do a pre-order.


----------



## J__D (Feb 15, 2021)

Not a Tank, but it's a Molequin Saffiano strap, and can vouch for the quality and scratchproofness of the leather, been impressed


----------



## zigg-e (Nov 4, 2020)

J__D said:


> View attachment 16163665
> 
> 
> Not a Tank, but it's a Molequin Saffiano strap, and can vouch for the quality and scratchproofness of the leather, been impressed


That looks great! Saffiano straps weren’t on my radar before this thread, so thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kwkshift (May 6, 2019)

I'm a big Aaron Bespoke fan. Fully custom builds with fantastic quality and great communication.


----------



## BePhreed (Feb 25, 2018)

Bought my first Molequin recently and will be buying another for when I pick up a Tank.


----------



## zigg-e (Nov 4, 2020)

BePhreed said:


> Bought my first Molequin recently and will be buying another for when I pick up a Tank.


I was really hoping to have the Solarbeat by Thanksgiving so I could see which stores offered some Black Friday deals. That’s looking more and more like a long shot.


----------



## benbenny (Jan 24, 2016)

If I think about a Cartier Tank, I imagine it with a black lizard strap.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I have several 19mm straps from Delugs. These straps, I am sorry to say, are much nicer than any of the Cartier ones I have seen. They are actually hand stitched.


----------



## WatchBorder (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi! Could someone confirm what is the lug size for the Must Large (not XL).

I am also shopping for a strap as a gift, don’t have the watch with me, and can’t find much on the web.

thanks !


----------



## zigg-e (Nov 4, 2020)

WatchBorder said:


> Hi! Could someone confirm what is the lug size for the Must Large (not XL).
> 
> I am also shopping for a strap as a gift, don’t have the watch with me, and can’t find much on the web.
> 
> thanks !


19mm. Source: I emailed Cartier several months ago inquiring about the lug width for the Large Tank Must.


----------



## WatchBorder (Apr 25, 2016)

zigg-e said:


> 19mm. Source: I emailed Cartier several months ago inquiring about the lug width for the Large Tank Must.


Thanks !


----------

